# APR vs. C2(race) vs. Unitronic Stage 2



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

I am seriously considering a tune in the up coming week. I know there is an active thread on Uni stage 2 and yes I have read it but it is the most expensive by far! I just wanted to see if any one has been able to dyno/test out more than one and get their opinion... I will call APR and C2 to see if i can get verified numbers for my 06' engine (150HP)... Thoughts/experiences?

My engine mods:
BSH intake, USP test pipe, AWE "cat back" (but there is not cat... hmm think about that one lol but i love the sound!)

*APR 93*
170HP / 177FT-LBS (stock) -> (181HP / 204FT-LBS) $350
granted that is the 170HP so if we extrapolate (not the real numbers) that to the 150HP that is:
150HP / 166 FT-LBS (stock) -> (161HP / 193FT-LBS) I don't think there is any way to get that torque..

*C2 93-CAI*
the short runner intake file i think it out of the question (as i don't have one lol) so it will be the race file:
150HP / 166 FT-LBS (stock) -> (?HP / ?FT-LBS) $400

*Unitronic Stage 2 (93)*
150HP / 166 FT-LBS (stock) -> (180HP / 185FT-LBS) $550


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

i would go with C2 if you are going to purchase a C2 SRI; complete package.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

But the short ram package is certainly out of my price range right now...

This has been brought to my attention: united motorsports

195 WFtlbs 167 Whp

Dyno chart Posted here: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....130475030335306.14669.117381841644625&type=1


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

C2. best drivability, best support, best price, best power, 
it's only $299 for what you need now and then you can upgrade later if you get a SRI.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> C2. *best support*,


there he said it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> C2. best drivability, best support, best price, best power,
> it's only $299 for what you need now and then you can upgrade later if you get a SRI.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

eatrach said:


> there he said it.


lol... I guess that was easy... as an engineer, I like to weight my options before diving head first, i've seen a lot of bad things happen that way. At least with this (a tune) diving head first people won't die



[email protected] said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


I looked on your website and (i think) your closes shop to me is 8 hrs round trip to Miami... no offense I don't want to do that.

Also I just looked and it seems your map is down...:

This web site needs a different Google Maps API key. A new key can be generated at http://code.google.com/apis/maps/signup.html.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we have dyno'd over 30 dyno's on 2.5L's and tested out nearly every 2.5L option thats out there. C2 has helped, tuned, tweeked, changed, custom, etc files for us and with that info and dyno/testing they have done themselves, they have made great files that are now availible for the public.

C2 has been track, road, daily, tested and proven


you can send your ECU to C2 to get flashed or find a near by dealer.
contact jason or chris at C2


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> we have dyno'd over 30 dyno's on 2.5L's and tested out nearly every 2.5L option thats out there. C2 has helped, tuned, tweeked, changed, custom, etc files for us and with that info and dyno/testing they have done themselves, they have made great files that are now availible for the public.
> 
> C2 has been track, road, daily, tested and proven
> 
> ...


And APR just told me they don't have a file for the 150HP 2.5L ONLY the 170HP lol

Yea, it's pretty much either i take a day to drive 8 hrs... probably ~$60 for gas or i take 3 days w/o car and send my ecu in for half the shipping costs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Anile_eight said:


> Also I just looked and it seems your map is down...:


Thanks, I will look into that. 



Anile_eight said:


> Yea, it's pretty much either i take a day to drive 8 hrs... probably ~$60 for gas or i take 3 days w/o car and send my ecu in for half the shipping costs.


The drive might be worth it because on the way home you can a bit of fun. 

If you were to send it in, you would save some money you would use for gas.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks, I will look into that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea... i think i'll need the money for the extra gas i'll use while having some fun lol...


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

n.l.s. and c2 are in here almost every day answering questions and generally showing that they know what they're talking about with this engine. i know who i went with :thumbup:


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

turtles said:


> n.l.s. and c2 are in here almost every day answering questions and generally showing that they know what they're talking about with this engine. i know who i went with :thumbup:


I have noticed that

Thanks everyone for your input! Much appreciated!


----------

